# ran at the track tonight



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

*My turbo 1.6 at the track...*

wow...i took my car to the 1/4 today...it was hot as shit and it was my first time EVER on a dragstrip of anykind

i spun all through first, half way through second, and even chirped in 3rd...my times are SH-SH-SH-SHITTY...but theyll get better once i get some slicks and get ALOT better at driving.

this was done at 8psi...

and while i couldnt get traction for SHIT out of the whole, the 88mph trap speeds arent bad i think? oh well..im ditching the t25 anyways...haha

r/t-----.707
60'-----2.529...SHITTY!!!
1/8th---10.373...SHITTY!!!
1/4-----16.060
mph---88.48

wow...i need better tires...once i was out of the hole, that shit MOVED...but that first gear KILLED me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what tyres are u runnin?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NickZac said:


> what tyres are u runnin?



brand new toyo proxes...i launched at about 3k...and couldnt stop spinning.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> brand new toyo proxes...i launched at about 3k...and couldnt stop spinning.


BF Goodrich T/A KD or Yokohama A032Rs (especially) are calling your name.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my boy with a 12 sec. integra is gonna let me borrow his slicks...that way i have no excuses...cept my damn driving skills...which can only get better with time


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wow...i took my car to the 1/4 today...it was hot as shit and it was my first time EVER on a dragstrip of anykind
> 
> i spun all through first, half way through second, and even chirped in 3rd...my times are SH-SH-SH-SHITTY...but theyll get better once i get some slicks and get ALOT better at driving.
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sp4rkz said:


> nice



i dont think so, but thanks man...

with slicks and better driving, and possibly a liol more boost, im hoping to see 14's..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah and meeeee driving.....LOL Tommy it will get better..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah and meeeee driving.....LOL Tommy it will get better..



yea, but driving your car and driving mine are TOTALLY different now...


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dont think so, but thanks man...
> 
> with slicks and better driving, and possibly a liol more boost, im hoping to see 14's..


with 88 traps, I'd be happy with a mid to low 15.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

man, you don't need slicks. you can run fine on those tires.

I didn't spin first, and didn't chirp second.........you gotta feather the clutch and not bog in 1st, which is really waht you did (yeah, i saw you, and I bogged too).........but those tires you have are fine.

you can get 15s on those, but it takes practice.

i should tell you guys how much of a pussy he was about goin to the track in the first place LOL


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommys to worried about what evryone in the crowd is gonna say. You gotta go out and just have fun and you will run some damn good times with your car.....But yeah not to bad for a first time trip...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

exactly. that and I think he was worried about finding out he's as slow as he thought 

it is a 15 second car for sure.........14s? not with a t25 buddy, lol.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> it is a 15 second car for sure.........14s? not with a t25 buddy, lol.


whatever...wait till i get the new turbo...i hate this t25 pussy shit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> man, you don't need slicks. you can run fine on those tires.


oh, so slicks wont make the et's drop at all? hmm...

im gonna turn up the boost, put on slicks and get better at driving. wanna bet on 14's?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

slicks are a waste dude.......you need to learn how to drive it like it is now........it's all about practice..not taking short cuts. the better you can drive on street tires, the better you'll drive with slicks.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the better you can drive on street tires, the better you'll drive with slicks.



true true


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I can understand the slow ET's but regardless of that I think your traps should be higher. 88 MPH is a 15sec MPH. I ran 86 MPH on my 15.8 pass on motor alone. I really think you need to get your car on a dyno as something is not right there, something is limiting power. 

And turbo WD cars with no LSD are not easy to launch by any means. SLicks will lower your ET's because of better 60' times but you may loose MPH depending on size. 

Work on getting that 60' into the 2.2's 2.1's and you will run 15's.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I suggested that if he get anything he should get cheater slicks.... Oh and tommy that mexican kid who drives the b13 told me his friend is selling his T28....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tommy, thats not all that bad for the first time at the track, once you get used to launching and how your car acts you will get better....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

*sigh*...im gonna dyno it the second week of august....then im putting on the gt28r...if its not fast now, it will be later...i hope haha...

first thing to do- practice on the track


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> *sigh*...im gonna dyno it the second week of august....then im putting on the gt28r...if its not fast now, it will be later...i hope haha...
> 
> first thing to do- practice on the track


Were are you dynoing it at i want to go....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Were are you dynoing it at i want to go....


stage 6


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's a problem in there, we need to find it and fix it before you get teh gt28r......but I'll be gracious and help you...........for a fee


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> there's a problem in there, we need to find it and fix it before you get teh gt28r......but I'll be gracious and help you...........for a fee



haha we'll see


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

After about 40,000 dollars and if we have to a few over night parts from Japan........LOL this car will be ready for race wars...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> After about 40,000 dollars and if we have to a few over night parts from Japan........LOL this car will be ready for race wars...


get the quote right..its "this car will desimate all, after about $40k, and if we have to, overnight parts from JAPAN!" haha


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dont think so, but thanks man...
> 
> with slicks and better driving, and possibly a liol more boost, im hoping to see 14's..


yeah 16.00? lol with a turbo? get some better slicks ! i run 16.9 with the stock GA !


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> yeah 16.00? lol with a turbo? get some better slicks ! i run 16.9 with the stock GA !



yes. there is a problem with my setup. this isnt what i SHOULD be running. thatnks for the "lol' though


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> get the quote right..its "this car will desimate all, after about $40k, and if we have to, overnight parts from JAPAN!" haha


Bitch you didnt know it but good copy and paste and hahaha OWNED by a noob....lol j/p


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> yeah 16.00? lol with a turbo? get some better slicks ! i run 16.9 with the stock GA !



and just so you know, even though my car wasnt running like i COULD BE and SHOULD BE, that .9 seconds is a WORLD of difference..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

"It doesn't matter if its an inch or a mile, winning's winning".


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

everyone should be banned with all the f&f quotes....


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

^getting cranky, should get some rest


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> everyone should be banned with all the f&f quotes....



and for hijacking my thread!!! haha...now back on topic


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^its even now...


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> and just so you know, even though my car wasnt running like i COULD BE and SHOULD BE, that .9 seconds is a WORLD of difference..


chill bro i wan't making fun of you.. just commenting...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its cool...both times are shitty anyways haha...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you need to get that 1st gear issue down...a 2.6 60ft is crappy....I've done 2.3 in my damn 110whp gxe...............................you get that down to a 2.3 60ft and i guarantee you'll see 15s with ease.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> you need to get that 1st gear issue down...a 2.6 60ft is crappy....I've done 2.3 in my damn 110whp gxe...............................you get that down to a 2.3 60ft and i guarantee you'll see 15s with ease.


Should this man be trying that hard for * 15's*?!?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> Should this man be trying that hard for * 15's*?!?



im trying for 14's...and after i get the gt28r, ill see it...after i practice the launches..

and why doesnt anyone else with a 1.6 t go out and run....that way i know how far off i am from a "normal" time...and im not talking about the 13 flat on sr20forums...im talkin about a daily driven b14 ga16...to my knowledge, im the only ones thats tooken theirs to the track and posted the times?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Set your rears to full stiff, that should help your launches.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Set your rears to full stiff, that should help your launches.



thanks...just waiting to install these agx's...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I will... this winter I'll try to get to a track, not taking classes this winter so I'll have tons of free time... I hope. Gonna get the cams and ecu programed for them. Install the LSD and get a gt28r as well. I'm gonna strip my interior to the essentials. See how far I can get with this thing.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> I will... this winter I'll try to get to a track, not taking classes this winter so I'll have tons of free time... I hope. Gonna get the cams and ecu programed for them. Install the LSD and get a gt28r as well. I'm gonna strip my interior to the essentials. See how far I can get with this thing.


yea, im sending my ecu off next week for the 240 maf reprogram, as well as the gt28r...we need to see mid 14's here...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i'm pretty confident i'm already in the 14's now.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

turbo'd and you're struggling to get into the 15's? 14's even sound pretty weak.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> turbo'd and you're struggling to get into the 15's? 14's even sound pretty weak.


BLAHH BLAHHH Bench racing at it's finest. Turbo your car and see where you get. Not because of power but because of traction issues. This is precisely why Mike and I are so adament about dyno numbers. They remove the large number of variables that come with drag racing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bingo.

200whp on a B15 is good for a low 14 or high 13......etc.

track numbers don't mean squat without whp numbers to match.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^ I disagree because its hp/weight ratios.....Track numbers could show alot more then dyno numbers because you could take two cars with the exact same mods to the track....The one that is lighter is gonna win...In some cases with alot of weight reduction alot of time...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Pretty much a dyno will measure which motor has more power but the track measure's a combination of the driver and the entire vehicle. I believe the track is more important. Anyone can pull numbers on a dyno but at the track it's about the driver and how well setup the vehicle is. A complete moron can get numbers on a dyno, but on the track you gotta know what you're doing and know how to prep the car.

Mitch


----------



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Man you guys need to get your cars running right, but first LEARN HOW TO DRIVE... Years ago I ran a 15.8 near stock. I would smoke you right now.

If I had even a t25 14's all day at 8psi.

wes what do you run with your t28? high 13's?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah thats exactly what he had a T25 at like 8psi..I dont think you would be smoking him...I have every mod that you have minus cams...but add a better Stromung exhaust, Fidanza flywheel and ACT clucth...And I wouldnt even touch his car all motor


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

HaulinSentra said:


> Man you guys need to get your cars running right, but first LEARN HOW TO DRIVE... Years ago I ran a 15.8 near stock. I would smoke you right now.



BS. 15.8 near stock? I don't think so buddy. :bs:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

try launching at 2500 rpm and see how that goes.......thats what i launch both of my cars at


----------

